# Saltwater Fishing License



## GOBBLERSTOPPER (Feb 8, 2012)

My wife wants to fish off of the pier that is local here in Val-P. Does she need a Saltwater Fishing License?


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*?*

Which pier? Makes several dollars difference.


----------



## GOBBLERSTOPPER (Feb 8, 2012)

T-Pier at Toms Bay in Val-P


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

GOBBLERSTOPPER said:


> My wife wants to fish off of the pier that is local here in Val-P. Does she need a Saltwater Fishing License?


I am by no means any kind of expert on the florida licensing procedures, but the way I read it is any kind of pier, dock, bridge or shoreline fishing you do need a license but you can get the free shoreline license.. If your fishing from one of the piers you pay to fish off of, then you do not need a license cause the license is included in the pier fees... 

That is just my understanding and could very well be wrong.. so hopefully someone else on here with better knowledge will answer ya.. LOL


----------



## Bent Rod (Mar 9, 2008)

Breeze said:


> I am by no means any kind of expert on the florida licensing procedures, but the way I read it is any kind of pier, dock, bridge or shoreline fishing you do need a license but you can get the free shoreline license.. If your fishing from one of the piers you pay to fish off of, then you do not need a license cause the license is included in the pier fees...
> 
> That is just my understanding and could very well be wrong.. so hopefully someone else on here with better knowledge will answer ya.. LOL


This is correct and I have been checked


----------



## GOBBLERSTOPPER (Feb 8, 2012)

Breeze said:


> I am by no means any kind of expert on the florida licensing procedures, but the way I read it is any kind of pier, dock, bridge or shoreline fishing you do need a license but you can get the free shoreline license.. If your fishing from one of the piers you pay to fish off of, then you do not need a license cause the license is included in the pier fees...
> 
> That is just my understanding and could very well be wrong.. so hopefully someone else on here with better knowledge will answer ya.. LOL


 I appreciate the help, I just told her the best thing to do was get her license then there is nothing to wory about!!


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

http://myfwc.org/fishing/saltwater/regulations/

The shoreline saltwater is free but still required (the Texaco in Niceville at the corner of Hwy 20/John Sims and 25th Street has them)... at any point if she plans to go fishing out on a boat (non-charter I mean) then the normal paid license is required.

Basically it breaks down like this:

paid pier, charter boat fishing trip: no license required
shoreline or pier/dock attached to shore: free license required
floating pier not attached to shore or boat fishing: paid license required.

The state specifies "floating pier/dock not attached to shore" because back when no license was required, people were building floating piers, anchored and/or towed to a location, or else old pontoon boats with a deck built on top and anchored only accessible by boat or swimming as a loophole to the law thus not requiring the paid license. So now that still requires the paid license.


----------



## GOBBLERSTOPPER (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks screwball, very well defined....


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

no problem, I recently started fishing from shore (that same Valp dock/pier) so I got my free saltwater too and had to do the research myself, figured I would pass it along.


----------

